# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Keelpijn:hoe lang duurt het?

## Merel

:Embarrassment:  Wat is dat een rotziekte zeg. Het begon bij mij ook na drie dagen feesten veel alcohol en roken. Ik werd moe, keelpijn, opgezwollen klieren. Na een week werd het minder en ging ik weer verder met stappen, althans dacht ik. Mijn lichaam reageerde hevig, zweten en opnieuw een opgezwollen keel. Nu loop ik er drie weken mee en nog steeds keelpijn. Moe zelf ben ik niet, alleen wordt ik er wel erg moe van, omdat je niet kan slikken. Ik hoop dat het niet al te lang duurt, want dit is helemaal nul. Weet iemand hoelang het keelpijn gebeuren duurt?&#33;
Met kerst wil ik namelijk wel graag een glaasje wijn drinken&#33; Merel
:blink:

----------


## Alex2

hello merel,

ik heb ook al iets van 3 tot 4 weken of misschien langer last van me keel en opgezette klieren, het is heel vervelend want het is heel zeurderig het is niet echt aanwezig ook niet zoveel last van maar het lijkt alsof het niet wil doorzetten.

gewoon veel koude dingen drinken en VEEL IJS eten ; )


groetjes alex

----------

